# Forearm+Hand strength



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

has anybody on here ever identified forearms and hands as a specific strength weakness and done anything about it? I think they're a limiting factor on my deadlift so I could do with targetting them a bit. Vanity wise too, bigger forearms look pretty impressive. I've got a captains of crush grip that I will try and use more often (leave it out rather than keeping in a draw) when training forearms in the past I usually get a barbell and curl it with my hands until exhaustion or I do zoltman curls but i've never seen much improvement so i'm gonna try and train them more for strength by doing a bigger weight and less reps, anybody reckon that will work? or should forearms be trained in a completely different way? i've never really done much of the pinching plate stuff for hand strength so will give that a try


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Personally i've got a pretty good grip because i used to do bouldering (Rock climbing without ropes) however i used to use a little grip thing to strengthen my hands. I'll link you it, worth every penny.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

The one i've got - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gripmaster-Medium-Tension-Hand-Exerciser/dp/B0006GC5D8/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1389184314&sr=8-5&keywords=hand+grip


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I used to do plate pinches at the end of my back/bi session but nothing improves grip like deadlifts imo... just get some straps but don't use them until your grip properly fails (or then switch to alternate grip) bestof both worlds then as your grip gets a good workout but wont hinder your dl'ing session


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Get either pipe lagging, or a pair of fat gripz and use them on as many things as possible.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Stand up wheelies on my motorbike soon gives my hands/forearms spasms. I must admit I push a bit further than I otherwise would given the possible consequences.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

double over hand deadlifting and using fat grips or axles will build hand/forearm size and strength .


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Cheers lads


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

All I really do us forearm wrist curls at the end of a Pull session.

Five sets of 10-12 using 10 + 15kg barbells is a killer! Works though.


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wrist roller stood on a higher surface eg step up box are one of the best doing that with 5kg on then 2.5kg 3 sets last to failure.

Supinated wrist curl I think its called (twist side to side) instead of up and down motion


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

If its big forearms your after then what the others said is gold but i don't believe static holds really build up any crushing grip strength.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> The one i've got - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gripmaster-Medium-Tension-Hand-Exerciser/dp/B0006GC5D8/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1389184314&sr=8-5&keywords=hand+grip


do they really work?


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

An interesting read/overview:

http://www.artofmanliness.com/2011/11/10/molding-a-mighty-grip-strength/


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Mate there used to be one I used for making sure my grip didnt slip when grappling , it sorta looked like a tennis racket head with spring loaded hoops for your pinkies to go through and you sqeezed like you where gropping a ditty ,

these where really good I got mine through a shop in fighter mag


----------



## ArnyArmy (Jun 13, 2013)

Bish83 said:


> If its big forearms your after then what the others said is gold but i don't believe static holds really build up any crushing grip strength.


So static holds builds big forearms but doesnt make them stronger? Srs?


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

ArnyArmy said:


> So static holds builds big forearms but doesnt make them stronger? Srs?


I don't see many guys in the gyms i have been in able to do a double overhand grip with deadlifts with any serious weight, myself im able to do 140kg double overhand for reps. I squeeze the bar with my grip as it helps but still no carry over to something like a strong hand shake or grappling.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

My grip used to be ****, I've worked on it for a few years now and now I'm proud to say it's one of the things I'm most proud of now lol.

What I did was invest in fat gripz, use them as normal. But then the end of my work out I'll load up the bar with 150kg and have it resting on rack just lower than me knees...then with the fat gripz on, just pick the bar off the rack(like a short deadlift) and just stand there as long as I could until my grip went. Only did that once, after every workout..been doing that the last few years and now I don't need the wife to open jars for me


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

I've got excellent forearm strength in one arm. Had it since age of about 12....


----------



## DEADLY (Nov 4, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Stand up wheelies on my motorbike soon gives my hands/forearms spasms. I must admit I push a bit further than I otherwise would given the possible consequences.


LOL !!!!! what about wuanking ?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DEADLY said:


> LOL !!!!! what about wuanking ?


Depends of I am at the point of no return...!!


----------



## baronreay (Jul 8, 2013)

no leg rope climbs have helped me and just hanging there at the top for aslong as possible, the fear of falling from the top of a warehouse to a concrete floor helps.


----------

